# TM65 continued production?



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Plain and simple would you guys still want to see the TM65 being produced at the current price? 

BM mkV is finished because honestly the amount of sales at the price the driver would need to be sold for will not put food on the table. It is too expensive for the forums to maintain selling very well. Mag v3's are gone for the same reason - they sold well when I was literally making $14 per speaker. Anything higher than that and sales crawled slowly. Hence the reason why I stopped both of those lines and am continuing to move into a different market. However, DIYMA has been good to me and I enjoy the forum a lot [minus one member] as DIYMA is a focused forum mainly focused on sound quality, broad band sound reproduction, and overall a great place to post information. 

The local assembly house has become increasingly efficient at producing the speakers to where I am now considering continuing production. Price will stay the same at $99 each shipped inside the lower 48 states but quantity will not be scarce as it is now. In all honesty I would be [am] making less than $20 per speaker but if they continue to sell at anywhere near the current rate I will move forward and produce another 500+ TM65's. The speakers are fairly small so the MOQ for me is fairly high (no 100 pcs, etc). But if you guys on DIYMA are willing, so am I.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Heck ya keep them going. Kinda surprised more HT guys aren't looking at these. The 8 ohm option would be a turn on.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

My next upgrade, was thinking of picking up a set of these! Glad to hear you're entertaining the thought of continuing as I was losing hope they would not be available when I was ready.

I vote for you to continue.


----------



## redit (Jan 14, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Plain and simple would you guys still want to see the TM65 being produced at the current price?


Yes, yes I would.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Plain and simple would you guys still want to see the TM65 being produced at the current price?
> 
> BM mkV is finished because honestly the amount of sales at the price the driver would need to be sold for will not put food on the table. It is too expensive for the forums to maintain selling very well. Mag v3's are gone for the same reason - they sold well when I was literally making $14 per speaker. Anything higher than that and sales crawled slowly. Hence the reason why I stopped both of those lines and am continuing to move into a different market. However, DIYMA has been good to me and I enjoy the forum a lot [minus one member] as DIYMA is a focused forum mainly focused on sound quality, broad band sound reproduction, and overall a great place to post information.
> 
> The local assembly house has become increasingly efficient at producing the speakers to where I am now considering continuing production. Price will stay the same at $99 each shipped inside the lower 48 states but quantity will not be scarce as it is now. In all honesty I would be [am] making less than $20 per speaker but if they continue to sell at anywhere near the current rate I will move forward and produce another 500+ TM65's. The speakers are fairly small so the MOQ for me is fairly high (no 100 pcs, etc). But if you guys on DIYMA are willing, so am I.


In all honesty, I would sell the drivers, including the BM mkV at the price that they should be to keep food on the table. I think that both would sell still. Maybe there would not be a huge demand but in all honesty, the products seem to be worth more than what you were selling them for. The BM mkV especially. I mean, you have a great product that performs better than its competition. Seriously, look at the $600 retail price for the Jl 13TW5v2-4. In my humble opinion, if you have a better product that fits the needs of the consumer, people will buy it. There are a ton of folks out there that have a need for the type of driver that you are producing. Many guys simply do not have the space to fit a "performer" type of slim sub. Many guys like myself really had a desire to get good midbass but do not want to cut up my highly impractical vehicle to get them in there so the TM65 fits that need.

Look at it this way, if you take your products off the market, what will fill the void? As far as I can see, there are no other slim subs that perform like yours do. I don't know of any slim midbass that fits the mold of the TM65 either. There may be others out there that perform well but your products fit a certain niche that many guys out there cannot fill. 

If all else fails, sell your designs to a bigger company and collect royalties to feed the fam. Imagine if you products had a JL Audio emblem on them. How much would they cost then? I would imagine that the TM65 would cost about $400 a set like the zr800 does. The BM mkV would cost every bit as much as the 13TW5v2.

It is very simple to me though. I am no economics major or anything but I just really appreciate great products. I think it is a shame to let great ideas and products sit idle when they can be put to good use. I have an idea/product that has been sitting idle in the design phase since 2003. The only reason why is because the patent process is so expensive in general but even more so for the type of technology that I have come up with. It really is sad but I have a family to raise and I am not willing to put up everything to roll that dice. 

My point?....Sell your product. Sell it at a point that will support your family though. If your health will not support you being able to run the business then get it in the hands of folks that will expand your market and collect royalties off of it. 

You have come up with some great things. it would be a shame to put your products in the memory bin forever. I will be looking forward to getting my SI equipment installed though. Hope to see your company still around and thriving into the future so I can buy your future items.


----------



## Jrvtecaccord (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes keeling selling them, each time there is inventory I manage to miss out. As another poster on here mentioned, I wouldn't mind paying original price, or maybe a revised option for the original price. A 4 ohm version? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm going to go against the grain and say don't do it. With them readily available, you will have more of the cheapskates and perpetual system planners putting off their purchases and sales will drop. When it was announced that everything was getting sold off and never produced again, people realized they had to buy them now or lose out forever so the remaining stock was depleted in a matter of hours. Otherwise, it is going to go the same route that Obsidian Audio went. I've personally found that it is incredibly unwise to rely strictly on forum sales at such a low profit margin, and I can't help but think that the ROI will take a very long time with such a large quantity.

I agree with the guy above who said sell your designs with royalties to a large company as a turn key product line.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Good for more sales and confidence for existing users and fans that may get an extra pair. If sales were good knowing it was going to be discontinued, keeping the low price and hope to still make it, seems to be a good decision at least for another year.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree people will pay for it. Look at illusion audio. Very expensive and SI gives them a run for the money. The slim sub is something that every company is going to get into and yours is way ahead . There are a lot of shops doing work that do not know of your product. Not just car but home also. The size of the box you need is so small and that plays big when space is a factor. I am sure all of us would love to see SI mainstream because a great company deservers the reward to make money. In SI's case you should be able to make at least $100 a set of tm65 and $100 ea on bm mk5. All the work that went into it.. If there is any way for you to keep plugging do it. Hey maybe we can help by spreading the work about SI . If it grows we will only be rewarded with more good products..


----------



## Mcjosh13 (Nov 4, 2015)

A large company would never stay true to the design and would butcher everything that is geat about SI speakers. I vote keep offering the TM65s, they are an incredible value and compete with speakers orders of magnitude more expensive. I think people will continue to recognize this and keep buying them. The BM MKIV was revolutionary and alot of people probably didn't realize how special it was until they couldn't get one anymore.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Mcjosh13 said:


> The BM MKIV was revolutionary and alot of people probably didn't realize how special it was until they couldn't get one anymore.


Yeah, I am one of them people. Sucks because I took a bit of time off from buying stuff after I purchased my second home and missed out on a lot of new exciting equipment such as this. Now I am trying to figure out what the "special" products are.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Unless you start a huge marketing campaign I wouldn't bother with us. Our crowd is too fickle. The designs might be better suited for larger companies that can absorb the shelf life better than you can.

A good marketing campaign is probably what you really need though. It'd have to be spread across many forums to get hype. Maybe even going in with another brand who is established would help with that? Let them deal with the marketing and sales while you focus on making the amazing speakers that you do.


----------



## billw (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd love to see production continue on such a great affordable driver. 

That said, keep in mind that recent sales may be driven by the "get them while you can" mentality. I bought a second pair and put them on the shelf, knowing I couldn't buy them again. 

If you continue with TM65s, keep the free shipping, even if you raise the price a bit. $109, free shipping, sounds way better then $99 plus shipping.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

As much as I'd love to have them readily available, it sounds like a bad business decision. You would need some sort of marketing campaign like mentioned before

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Their continuation would be nice, based on what I've heard said of them most of the time, but the sad truth is, it's become more of a hobby for you than a reliable source of income that puts food on the table and pays the bills. 

I'd love to jump on the band wagon of telling you to continue production, but I honestly feel that would end up being a poor decision down the road, unless you are able to market to a larger population. 

Getting it back to him profiting $100 a pair would be having them back at their regular price and when they were such, they just weren't a fast moving product.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I think another 500 pieces could sell in the small batches like you've been doing. But continued production, I don't think many more beyond this little niche group will be looking for more. I think 500 mkv units could probably be sold pretty easily.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, I'd LOVE to get an MKIV, but it's discontinued and he sold the rights (I believe) to the MKV and possibly the whole MK line. I don't see the MKIV making a return... unfortunately, and the MKV will be produced by Sundown under another name.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Going to a mainstream brand I feel wouldn't be a wise decision. Like what has been said, you then run I to whether they will stay true to your designs. You get more into the gray area.

Now getting in with say a distribution company such as Parts Express for example. Yes they have there own brand Dayton audio but they do carry a multitude of other brands. Morel, TC sounds (granted lower line), ect... You keep Stereo Integrity, while PE would be able to hold stock and be more capable of marketing then you alone. 

Just a idea but may be a smart option to look into vs selling off right, ect... at least this way you can enjoy your hobby, retain what and how you manufacturer products/R&D , and potentially aliviate some of the stress off of you. Settle on a price for PE to purchase stock at and they can then determine how much to price them, deals, ect...


----------



## Mcjosh13 (Nov 4, 2015)

I think the BM MKIV would still sell good numbers in a limited production run, and this already had the tooling done, production ironed out, etc.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Scaling a business is very demanding. Whatever time you are putting in now will most likely double. If it's your health and or family that's preventing you. Only you can decide that. I would almost always choose family and health first.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I voted to sell what's left and stop production, you need to do what takes care of your family.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

At the TM65s price point they rival many speakers that cost 4x as much. They are excellent mid-bass speakers and really just need better advertising to sell mass quantities at a higher price.

The BM is the same thing and I so wish to see a MKV version. Every single time someone hears the subs in my truck they smile and get excited because they can not believe the bass they are hearing is coming from a slim sub in a tiny tiny box. They will never be sold and I regret selling my TM65s not seeing I would have a future project they would have been perfect in.

Both drivers are way ahead of the curve and are worth far more than their asking price. I for one would love to see them stay in production.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

like as a personal opinion, hell yeah id love to see them in production (so i can readily buy more at any time).. but from a business standpoint, i wouldnt unless you change up how you market them and who you reach out to. Like the word of these would need to leave the confines of this forum for them to be worth staying in production


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> I voted to sell what's left and stop production, you need to do what takes care of your family.


I have not voted, but I think this ultimately sums up how I feel. 

While selfishly I want production to keep going at the current price point, because I eventually want a pair, at the same time if it's barely making you any money, then it makes sense to stop.


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Love your products, Nick, but I voted to stop production. You said that it makes sense if they would continue selling at the rate they are. In my opinion, they have only sold at that rate because they are going away. I know I personally bought 2 sets of TM65 and a Mag V3 just due to them going away. I'm sure many others did the same thing, thus creating the current demand. 

Like others said, they're a fantastic product, but I don't see the current demand continuing unfortunately.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I've liked everything else SI I've ever bought, but I did not like the TM65. One broke on the terminal with minimal handling, which is just a really bad design (for car audio at least.) Really like the Mag I installed and I liked my MkIV's when I had them though.


----------



## kj1982 (Jan 5, 2015)

Nick you should continue the mag v3 and make a 15 inch version so I can buy four


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

$20 profit per speaker is not bad at all. But only you can decide if it worth hassle or not. 
Jump price up and do monthly sales. people buy better when they think there is discount. or change model a bit and sell it as new.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah it's sad that most tend to need that pressure rush to get the sale price or buy before they are gone.

I would say keep it on sale at the $99 shipped price, listing the reg price and keeping limited stock to push buyers to buy when available.

And I would vote based on price and the product only, not on trying to predict a not promising future, low margins and other issues not related to the product itself.

And give credit to Nick for being willing to continue to offer it at a more affordable price, It's also a point between affordable for many, and not so much about rushing to save money. 

And where are the good YouTube videos from fans that are happy with them? 
That may help spread the word and be a good way for fans to support the product. 

Will a review from PASMAG help? What are the requirements needed? maybe customer fans can donate some money, if if being $5 or less each to ship them a paid set, assuming PASMAG gets to keep those speakers, just throwing some ideas.

Will a person like Marcus Lemonis help a business in this industry to increase sales and profits? Marry Xmas


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Honestly, you make an excellent product... But if you're only making $30/40 for a pair of speakers, I don't even know why you would even bother with this Poll, (No Offence)... 

If you're not making atleast 30/40% profit margin on these, which is still an extremely low profit margin, it's an utter waste of time, IMO. Especially for someone that struggles with a disability such as yourself.. No Business is even able to sustain itself making $$30-40 for a set of speakers... My God not even enough money to box them up.

It's easy enough for 20 guys on here, Whom 18 out of the 20 will never even Place an order.. Don't let a few people make you feel obligated to keep the doors open. When it comes to business the only one you need to obligate is yourself and your Family.

If you want to continue because it's a labour of love go for it, but don't be pressured into it.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I still haven't voted. I cant decide if I am being selfish due to future projects of mine or if I believe the current profits are enough. I only have a 20% parts markup but I also get to charge my customers labor. I then think just how long does it take to hand assemble one speaker to break it down to an hourly wage. But then there is also all of the design and R&D time and prototypes and stuff......
Need to charge more, plain and simple. But in order to do that you need a broader customer base than just us. I have talked about your speakers in the other forums I am on but since they are all car forums (performance) people would prefer to spend the money on power..... or fixing what the new power broke. LOL
It would need to be in a magazine and pop up ads to help get them out there. Or find some famous rapper to start using them and put them in a music video.
Or maybe Kanye West so he can make them famous like he did Paul McCartney.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

LaserSVT said:


> I still haven't voted. I cant decide if I am being selfish due to future projects of mine or if I believe the current profits are enough. I only have a 20% parts markup but I also get to charge my customers labor. I then think just how long does it take to hand assemble one speaker to break it down to an hourly wage. But then there is also all of the design and R&D time and prototypes and stuff......
> Need to charge more, plain and simple. But in order to do that you need a broader customer base than just us. I have talked about your speakers in the other forums I am on but since they are all car forums (performance) people would prefer to spend the money on power..... or fixing what the new power broke. LOL
> It would need to be in a magazine and pop up ads to help get them out there. Or find some famous rapper to start using them and put them in a music video.
> Or maybe Kanye West so he can make them famous like he did Paul McCartney.


 Excellent point here, installers must have incentive to use your speakers just like they do with major brands.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, I've not voted yet either, but I'm leaning towards ending production when I look at if from a logical point of view. 

I've bought one set and picked up a MAG V3 as well. I honestly don't know if or when I'd buy another set of TM65s. I know I'd like to get another set, more as a back up if need be due to the eventual end of them, but people like me who have already bought a set, or maybe multiple sets, probably won't be in the market for more any time soon, even if they would be sure to buy another set when the time came. 

And as said, majority of those who voted to continue production, probably won't be buying a set any time soon. 

So yeah, it'd be more of a hobby than a source of a steady income before much longer, and probably sooner than you think if you announce production will continue. 

I can and will say I'd buy a MKIV if it made a return at $300 shipped. But again, myself and probably a few dozen more buyers just doesn't justify it.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Weigel21 said:


> I can and will say I'd buy a MKIV if it made a return at $300 shipped. But again, myself and probably a few dozen more buyers just doesn't justify it.


I agree and would buy 2 of them, but probably not enough demand to make it worth the hassle.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

It's thousands of Dollars to put an add in a magazine like PAS... For one Month. It's not feasible. Even if you did send in a pair for review, the chances of you getting put over is slim to none. 

A lot of magazines, (Not to name one in particular) can be quite biased.. Saying X speaker for $200 performs better than Z speaker that's costs $500 is a potential for losing out on ever so scarce advertising $$. If you think this doesn't happen, I have news for you, it does.

The only way I could see it being feasible is if you designed your own tower system speakers, or made complete DIY build kits available.kits even at that the market is saturated with those.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Start from the position that I've bought a BMmkIV and 2 pairs of TM-65 and love the products for their intended use, but my personal 'need' is satisfied ....

If I use Nick's OP numbers (rounding the shipped price to $100/ea) and assume $20/pr shipping (about what the USPS label said on my last order)....

For another batch of 500 units:

$10,000 = gross profit (assumed the cited $20/unit is gross, not net after taxes)
$ 5,000 = shipping cost incurred when sold
$35,000 = up-front manufacturing cost (maybe assembly cost is somewhat spread out over term of sales)
$50,000 = gross revenue (500 units @ $100 each delivered)

Figure that there's risk factors over time relating to shipping cost, assembly labor supply and cost, and rate of sales (assuming materials cost is 'fixed' for the up-front 500 unit MOQ).

That's obviously a very simplified analysis and I've no idea what 'rate of sales' has recently been experienced (though for reasons stated by others I'd be surprised if that rate of sales were sustained through a full 500 unit production run).

I can't possibly put myself in Nick's shoes regarding health and overall financial picture. But even being relatively insensitive to stress particularly aggravating my health, I'd have to think _really hard _before sinking the dollars into the materials MOQ and thereby locking myself into dealing with the stress of those risk factors and the hassles of manufacturing+retail sales in hopes of _eventually_ realizing $10k pre-tax income.

So, my "no" vote has nothing to do with the product and everything to do with how I 'filled in the blanks' (made a lot of assumptions) to make a judgment about the best interests of person I don't really know at all (beyond a few helpful emails) but respect for the products and service he has provided to me.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input and votes. 

Before I sign out for the holiday weekend I wanted to let the forum know that ordering will be fixed by Monday but I will also open up ordering for roughly 35 pairs of TM65's that have been built. 

Have a great holiday!


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

So what did you decide? 

I mean voters (not necessarily buyers) claim to want you to continue production, but what did your gut, brain, heart tell you to do?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Nick, have you ever thought about a possible "re-launch" of the Stereo Integrity brand image and focus it towards big spenders/audiophiles? I'm talking about redesigning the SI logo with an elegant looking Sinfoni-style cursive font with gold plated bolts to hold the motor on, market the hell out of the "passion" of the speakers with a lot of big words and juicy adjectives, raise the price to about $400 per driver for the TM and $1000 for the BM, and aim for the home audio market? 

The car audio market is junk, and it's easy to get stuck in the wake of the race to zero with lower priced products. Everyone knows your products are top notch true performers that are definitely worth a high price tag, but I think they're just targeted at the wrong market. High priced and elegant looking items will get the attention of the typical audiophile simply for that fact alone, with great performance being the cherry on the top. "They're REALLY expensive so they must be pretty good". Like the guy on here (forget his screen name) that found some Audio Development speakers while browsing websites, thought they looked cool, and took the plunge. Audiophiles LOVE to discover that new hidden gem that nobody's heard of and spread the word about them. The home audio market also hasn't fallen victim to the cheapskate mindset like car audio and there are still lots and lots of audiophiles with money who will buy things simply _because_ they are expensive. Following this route, your profit margin will be high enough that you can still survive or even possibly make really good money on occasional sales, and not the race to zero sales method you're on now. 

Being forum based is not doing the brand any justice either. I've never seen one mention of Stereo Integrity outside of a forum, and people who aren't avid forum users won't give the name a second glance if they ever see one of the products out in the wild because of unfamiliarity. Most average forum users are going to be punks anyways when it comes time to send the money for that group buy they signed up for. Look at how horrible the forum based AP Arian and intimid8rs did, top notch drivers that ended up with a street value of a fraction of their MSRP despite being great performers. Your products could KILL it in the right market. Forget magazines - nobody reads those anymore. The future is Youtube. People go nuts over youtube videos. You would get incredible exposure if you made a deal with some legit youtubers with high subscriber counts to create video reviews of your products. PWK/Hexibase used to do this all the time with products like Hybrid, PHD, DD, AD Designs, etc. Look at how well AD Designs have done with selling tweaked buildhouse products at high end prices stemming from Youtube advertising. All of the brands that ended up being very successful didn't get that way by making top notch products and metaphorically just sitting them out on a table for people to come get.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

hurrication said:


> The car audio market is junk, and it's easy to get stuck in the wake of the race to zero with lower priced products. Everyone knows your products are top notch true performers that are definitely worth a high price tag, but I think they're just targeted at the wrong market. High priced and elegant looking items will get the attention of the typical audiophile simply for that fact alone, with great performance being the cherry on the top. "They're REALLY expensive so they must be pretty good". Like the guy on here (forget his screen name) that found some Audio Development speakers while browsing websites, thought they looked cool, and took the plunge. Audiophiles LOVE to discover that new hidden gem that nobody's heard of and spread the word about them.


That would be me. I was pointed to them and took a look. I don't think they look nearly as fancy as my Sinfoni speakers and they were for sure not bought due to looks. They also were not bought based on price. They arrived before I had any idea how much they were. LOL They are not Focal Power expensive but are not SI cheap as well. They are quite impressive speakers and judging by their performance the TM65 is worth a similar price. May not have the sheer output as the AD Vipera F6 but it will run right with it for midbass impact and clarity. AND they are 1/3 the cost of the AD speakers.

But I do agree, audiophiles will bypass speakers due to being "too cheap" even though their performance is spectacular.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

LaserSVT said:


> But I do agree, audiophiles will bypass speakers due to being "too cheap" even though their performance is spectacular.



This happens all too often and has almost about ruined the theme of this site actually.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> This happens all too often and has almost about ruined the theme of this site actually.


Oh you read my damn mind man!


I swear, from ~2007 to now, it was all about bang-for-the-buck for so long (which is ALL me, to a "T") to this thing about buying the best "comp" which may be 2g and up.

LMAO.


edit: though I must say as an AD owner (bought used for a great price), I DO think that brand is amazing and well worth the asking price, at least the ones I've played with. Wish I had more actually! Well I wish I had more money to buy more, I mean.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Have you decided?


----------



## Bruneti (Oct 31, 2006)

Nick, 
Your designs have brought a lot to the table for the DIY audio enthusiast. It is exceedingly rare to get the performance to value ratio that you have brought. It is also rare for a high performance driver to open up install possibilities like the TM65 and MKIV have done. I have a vehicle that requires the shallow depth these two drivers offer, but many others use them simply because of their performance. I can understand your health goals, and how reducing stress and stepping away from running a business and developing drivers is a big part of that. At the same time, I hold hope for a way to continue to buy existing designs in some capacity. Even if it's an annual group buy, or limited quantity batch. I know I will want another pair of TM65's and another MKIV in the future. I think with all of the effort already put into the TM65, BM MKIV, and the Mag V3, you should consider investigating a way of offering these three designs in some capacity. I don't know if you have builders capable of doing the MKIV and Mag V3, or if you have to build them yourself? Maybe that's the limiting factor on those two drivers. Maybe those could be sold in small batches in the future if your health improves/stabilizes, or you could train a build house. The licensing idea may have merit, but coming to an agreement with a production partner carries it's own stresses. No speaker is worth losing your health over, but it would be a shame to have them gone forever if there is some way to have them built and sold without impacting your health. I also agree with other posters on selling them at the price that makes it worth your efforts. I definitely love the value of these speakers, but they do compete directly against some boutique drivers with much higher prices...

If you decide to continue selling the TM65, consider contacting John "Zaph" Krutke (zaphaudio.com) and offering him a sample pair of the TM65 for testing purposes. His site is valuable reference material for guys into DIY Home Speaker Building. This may open up another market since the TM65 can be wired as 2ohm or 8ohm. Take a look there and see what you think. He also has complete DIY speaker and crossover designs and makes some available on his site. I believe he also has a couple available through Madisound as DIY kits. There are as many crazy nuts building home speakers as there are building systems in cars.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> That would be me. I was pointed to them and took a look. I don't think they look nearly as fancy as my Sinfoni speakers and they were for sure not bought due to looks. They also were not bought based on price. They arrived before I had any idea how much they were. LOL They are not Focal Power expensive but are not SI cheap as well. They are quite impressive speakers and judging by their performance the TM65 is worth a similar price. *May not have the sheer output as the AD Vipera F6 but it will run right with it for midbass impact and clarity. AND they are 1/3 the cost of the AD speakers.
> 
> But I do agree, audiophiles will bypass speakers due to being "too cheap" even though their performance is spectacular.*


This is the exact reason why the TM65 will no longer be produced for the DIY market. Not expensive enough but not cheap enough.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Back up for sale. Not sure if this is the last batch. But it's time to buy a pair if you were waiting.
Thanks Nick.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

SQLnovice said:


> Back up for sale. Not sure if this is the last batch. But it's time to buy a pair if you were waiting.
> Thanks Nick.


He posted this is the last 40 pairs for sale. Will be keeping several pair in case of warranty. I picked up a third pair. Glad to be able to grab several while I can.


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I ordered two a couple months back and decided not to use them in my car. I just ordered 3 more and will use all 5 in my home theater instead


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm reserving almost 8 pairs of these for myself, which is why I have not opened up ordering for more than 40 pairs. Ordering is nearing closing for the 40 pairs right now. As it stands ordering will be open another day or two at maximum.


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Jun 18, 2012)

Shame the AUD is so poor agains the USD and shipping is expensive to AUS


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just placed an order for 4. Also sent you an email.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nick-

I get people PMing me about the BM mkIV all the time. At one point I had 5 different guys trying to buy the ones I have/had since they were dead stock now.

I think you make a great quality product at a low price point for its performance/quality. If you had more marketing and charged significantly more, you'd be an Illusion Audio or the like. 

Keep doing what makes the most sense for you and your family. Time is a very valuable resource. If you're not making enough to exceed the value of that time with family/friends than it's not a worthwhile endeavor. If you can, than that's a different story. 

-Steve


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Nick-
> 
> I get people PMing me about the BM mkIV all the time. At one point I had 5 different guys trying to buy the ones I have/had since they were dead stock now.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Not being rude but the problem lies in the market for the direct DIY market. There is a price ceiling. No matter the performance DIY members will not pay more than "x" amount of dollars for a 12" woofer. The second [bad] part about the mkIV design is unfortunately many customers do not know what the mkIV is and they only see SHALLOW and they buy it then they don't know how to wire it and ignore the power handling rating then complain that it did not handle 800 clipped watts in 2 ft^3. You don't read about it often here on DIYMA but I have dealt with more than my fair share of cases in email and disputes. 

So am I inclined to continue production of the mkIV due to the latter? No. 

Do I want to continue making the mkIV becase of how good the driver is? Yes. 

If I were to continue to produce the mkIV's (NOT the mkV's!) for the same price and build them myself there would be steep stipulations regarding warranty items. AKA: You can not set the tinsel leads on fire and claim warranty, etc.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, it's sad to know the irresponsible mistakes some users make.


One thing that crossed my mind was to offer pre built pre wired loaded boxes, for cars, it may open a diferent market and maybe some users will be willing to pay for the convenience and extra shipping.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alrojoca said:


> Wow, it's sad to know the irresponsible mistakes some users make.
> 
> 
> One thing that crossed my mind was to offer pre built pre wired loaded boxes, for cars, it may open a diferent market and maybe some users will be willing to pay for the convenience and extra shipping.



Good idea. 

Could prob even join up with a pre-existing enclosure company like Zen enclosures. 

Or just specialize in a few higher end cars, like a corvette. You could prob sell the sub in a built to spec enclosure for 1k - for that car. Just need to make it the new forum boner.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I know I'd be more than willing to buy an MKIV if you ever decided to do a small run of them. I'd just need a heads up of a few weeks to be sure to have the money on hand.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nick,

What would it take for someone to take over production of the MkIVs?

Shoot me a PM if you want. I'm trying to find a side business venture.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Nick, 

I'd be ecstatic if I could get 2 MK IVs. I'd sign whatever disclaimer or waiver necessary, but I know not everyone would do that.


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

If anyone is looking for some TM65's in Canada I have some from my old vehicle last year, used for 2 months. 
Surround is gone on both, they will need to be repaired (they came off). Send me a PM we can make a deal.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> Steve,
> 
> Not being rude but the problem lies in the market for the direct DIY market. There is a price ceiling. No matter the performance DIY members will not pay more than "x" amount of dollars for a 12" woofer. The second [bad] part about the mkIV design is unfortunately many customers do not know what the mkIV is and they only see SHALLOW and they buy it then they don't know how to wire it and ignore the power handling rating then complain that it did not handle 800 clipped watts in 2 ft^3. You don't read about it often here on DIYMA but I have dealt with more than my fair share of cases in email and disputes.
> 
> ...


I'm telling you man, forget car audio altogether. If you can come up with a design for some home audio satellites and sell them as complete speakers, you would have it made. Not only is the end consumer drastically different (wouldn't have to worry about idiots blowing things up), but high end home audio enthusiasts and audiophiles have no problem paying big dollars for some good speakers.

A thin "panel" type floorstanding stereo pair with a BM/TM/tweeter in a 3-way, with a glossy piano black finish, and the SI logo redefined in an elegant gold Sinfoni-style font would kill it. Or even just a bare enclosed subwoofer finished the same would be a great venture. You could find a speaker builder to work with and outsource the actual cabinet construction and assembly to them like Linkwitz does with his Orions, and all you would have to do is supply them the drivers in quantity. TC sounds did this with SVS for subwoofers as an example.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

hurrication said:


> I'm telling you man, forget car audio altogether. If you can come up with a design for some home audio satellites and sell them as complete speakers, you would have it made. Not only is the end consumer drastically different (wouldn't have to worry about idiots blowing things up), but high end home audio enthusiasts and audiophiles have no problem paying big dollars for some good speakers.
> 
> A thin "panel" type floorstanding stereo pair with a BM/TM/tweeter in a 3-way, with a glossy piano black finish, and the SI logo redefined in an elegant gold Sinfoni-style font would kill it. Or even just a bare enclosed subwoofer finished the same would be a great venture. You could find a speaker builder to work with and outsource the actual cabinet construction and assembly to them like Linkwitz does with his Orions, and all you would have to do is supply them the drivers in quantity. TC sounds did this with SVS for subwoofers as an example.


I agree with that 100%. Longer I make product for car audio market more I convinced that vast majority of car audio people complete morons, therefore working only for those who left is hardly justifiable.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmm......


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> I agree with that 100%. Longer I make product for car audio market more I convinced that vast majority of car audio people complete morons, therefore working only for those who left is hardly justifiable.


What ever happened to you coming out with your own shallow driver as you stated in one of my threads a while ago?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Inferno333 said:


> Nick,
> 
> What would it take for someone to take over production of the MkIVs?
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you want. I'm trying to find a side business venture.


Shoot me an email. I don't do PM's. [email protected]. We can talk then.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> What ever happened to you coming out with your own shallow driver as you stated in one of my threads a while ago?


You mistaken me for someone else, I never had a plan to offer speakers in any form.


----------



## xconcepts (May 17, 2011)

Gotta say I love mine


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> I agree with that 100%. Longer I make product for car audio market more I convinced that vast majority of car audio people complete morons, therefore working only for those who left is hardly justifiable.


This is a fantastic Idea. It would save me a ton of time building my own.

Oops meant to quote Greg.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> You mistaken me for someone else, I never had a plan to offer speakers in any form.


You are correct and please accept my sincere apology. In the complete explosion of bile that came from an ex-forum member [cajunner] my memory of what happened has been tainted. Thankfully the search function of this forum and my library of screen shots corrects my memory from time to time.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> You are correct and please accept my sincere apology. In the complete explosion of bile that came from an ex-forum member [cajunner] my memory of what happened has been tainted. Thankfully the search function of this forum and my library of screen shots corrects my memory from time to time.


 No apologies needed. It`s all good.


----------



## Lewtz (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh man... dangit. I'm fairly new to this site, and just now learned about these. Looking at them I'd love a pair. I have a vary shallow mounting depth in my car doors and the TM65's would be perfect.

If there is any way to still get a set, I'll order, paypal, heck I'll drive and bring you the money. Your not but 2hrs from me, I got the next couple days off, I'd drive to meet you and buy them. Hah.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Lewtz said:


> Oh man... dangit. I'm fairly new to this site, and just now learned about these. Looking at them I'd love a pair. I have a vary shallow mounting depth in my car doors and the TM65's would be perfect.
> 
> If there is any way to still get a set, I'll order, paypal, heck I'll drive and bring you the money. Your not but 2hrs from me, I got the next couple days off, I'd drive to meet you and buy them. Hah.


There is a pair for sale in the classifieds.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/251633-f-s-si-tm65-bnib.html


----------



## aznlunatic (Aug 24, 2009)

brumledb said:


> There is a pair for sale in the classifieds.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/251633-f-s-si-tm65-bnib.html


You should shoot him a PM and see if hes willing to ship earlier than end of the month if you want them.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nick I emailed you about a change to my shipping address for a pair of tm65. I'm sure you'll get to it before you're ready to ship. So far communication and product has been above and beyond exceptional.


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Had a pair on order since Jan. 25 and with all the nib sales in the classifieds, I panicked and emailed Nick, thinking he was shipping and maybe missed my order. Asked for an update.
With him going out of business, I panicked again and emailed him (20 hrs after 1st email) - I never received any communication other than an automated receipt and mentioned Paypal. He replied 15 minutes later... I 'threatened him' and immediately cancelled my order. Reminds me of Seinfeld - You want bread!? No soup for you!!

Tldr, I spazzed a little thinking Nick started shipping, Nick abruptly canceled my order, no speakers for me


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea no. I politely asked to update my shipping address. I know they aren't due to ship until late Feb. I just hope he reads it before they ship out. Haven't heard back, not even an automated reply.


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm sure you're fine.^^

Just wanted to share a 'cool story bro' moment


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

ssclassa60 said:


> Had a pair on order since Jan. 25 and with all the nib sales in the classifieds, I panicked and emailed Nick, thinking he was shipping and maybe missed my order. Asked for an update.
> With him going out of business, I panicked again and emailed him (20 hrs after 1st email) - I never received any communication other than an automated receipt and mentioned Paypal. He replied 15 minutes later... I 'threatened him' and immediately cancelled my order. Reminds me of Seinfeld - You want bread!? No soup for you!!
> 
> Tldr, I spazzed a little thinking Nick started shipping, Nick abruptly canceled my order, no speakers for me


Nick made this very clear on the website:

"***PLEASE READ BELOW***

*This ordering session is for the last batch of TM65's to ever be produced. The TM65's will NOT ship until middle or end of February 2016. Orders refunded due to not reading the latter will never be able to order TM65's again.*

Item price is for one speaker. Shipping is free inside the continental 48 United States. We will not ship via USPS. You must have an address capable of FedEx delivery."


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The web site was clear. You emailed me threatening a PayPal claim less than 24 hours of your first email (yesterday). You have been refunded and your order cancelled.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

I could use 4 mkv's


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

SQLnovice said:


> Nick made this very clear on the website:
> 
> "***PLEASE READ BELOW***
> 
> ...


Just sharing my story, no complaints


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> The web site was clear. You emailed me threatening a PayPal claim less than 24 hours of your first email (yesterday). You have been refunded and your order cancelled.


Yes, I said that already. I made a mistake - no soup for me!!


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

iroller said:


> I could use 4 mkv's


Sundown is taking over with the MKV design, supposedly, it's not going to be changed enough to effect the initial design's performance. 

I'll be keeping an eye on how the "what was supposed to be the MKV" is coming along. 

If Nick ever opted to do a small production run of the MKIV again, I'd love to get in on it and pick one up, but it seems there's just too many "idiots" buying some of his fine gear for him to really want to mess with continuing production. 

Guess if he ever did a small batch and sold them with no warranty implied, I'd be a bit hesitant, but I can understand his frustration to be bombarded by people who ruined their equipment from their own stupidity only to blame it on him somehow.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Weigel21 said:


> Sundown is taking over with the MKV design, *supposedly, it's not going to be changed enough to effect the initial design's performance. *
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on how the "what was supposed to be the MKV" is coming along.
> 
> ...


In bold/italics/underlined we will see what he/Jake does with the design. Forewarning, it will not be under $500 at all. Whether he keeps my suspsension or uses his substantially stiffer suspension is up to him and you guys will see the result(s). 

Honestly the whole mkV idea and future products from me had come to a hault at one point. I got tired of hearing from customers who purchased only on key words like "shallow" or "18 inch", etc. Then when they blew the drivers they immediately ran to WARRANTY which totally deterred me from wanting to produce anything at all. For instance, I have two exquisite 25mm dome XBL^2 tweeters on my desk that play flat from 1k Hz to 30k Hz that I will use in my own personal vehicle. Did I want to bring them to the DIY market? Yes. However, seeing the avalanche of emails and seemingly a PayPal claim every other month which read "I didn't know where the wires went so I just hooked it up and it doesn't work anymore" did/does not put a fire under me to come out with something like that for DIY. 

Even though the above seems negative what it really shows is what I see on a day-to-day basis. I'm very busy with 24" subwoofer builds right now but I might get back into DIY sales once I settle down a little bit.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> I For instance, I have two exquisite 25mm dome XBL^2 tweeters on my desk that play flat from 1k Hz to 30k Hz that I will use in my own personal vehicle.


Pics or it didn't happen!!! JK/lol

But seriously, would LOVE to see some pics of those drivers


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I would as well the xbl tweets I have now are amazing. I'd like to try out more of the tech in tweets

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you could sell 1000 units of those tweets in less than a month. Please make it happen. I'll buy 2 24's if you do!


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

That "may" be possible, I know I'd be in for a set, and in for an MKIV if he ever decided to continue production of them (I'm sure Jacob at Sundown wouldn't be too thrilled about that though LOL). .


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't used the 2 pair of tm65 I already got, and third pair on the way, a pair of the last mag v3 that I doubt I'll use. But just having the SI gear, I feel a little better


----------



## hotcress (May 24, 2009)

I'm late on this. Will it be possible to get a set or 2 in the future? I want to see the tweeters too


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Yes-please bring those tweeters to market! They sound awesome and a perfect match to the TM65's!


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Would love to try your XBL tweeters myself. Even though I have a set of CSS LD25X XBL tweeters I haven't even tried yet.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:


> Shoot me an email. I don't do PM's. [email protected]. We can talk then.


I sent an email a while ago. Shoot me a reply when the 24" builds calm down.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

My email inbox is very flooded right now but if you guys on DIYMA are genuinely interested in the tweeters I can see what it will require to bring them to fruition. I posted pictures of them already but I'm sure the post has become burried in another thread. 

Front pic:










Rear pic:










Frequency Response (Fs is 900 Hz):


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Need a set to match my MKIV's and TM65's... then will only be lacking a 3" SI midrange...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

brumledb said:


> Need a set to match my MKIV's and TM65's... then will only be lacking a 3" SI midrange...


These tweeters can be crossed over as low as 1.2k and the TM65's extend to 2.5k so you can mate the two together without a dedicated midrange.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

THANKS for the pics..they ARE beautiful!!! 

Have you ever thought about making them flange mount with a lock ring from the back side instead of the screw holes??

Either way, DEFINITELY interested in a pair or even two pairs to go with the two pairs of TM65s I have.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Bring on the Stereo Integrity tweeter goodness please!


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I want some next month!


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm quite interested in the tweets as well for my TM65's, so please do let us know what it will take to make a production run worth it.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have two pairs that are still uninstalled and would love these tweets. Yes please! Count me in for one maybe two pairs. How do they sound? I'm still kicking myself for only getting 1 mark 4.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd definitely be in for at least 1 pair of the tweeters to go with my TM65's.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Put me down for 3 sets of the tweets please


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm down for a pair of tweets!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Electrodynamic, well you sure have opened a can of worms here and even hijacked your own thread…LOL.

Time to start a new thread and get a preorder going on these !!!


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, I see you selling quite a few of these tweeters, if you do go into production with them. Probably sell every bit as many of them as you have TM65's in the last year for those who have bought the TM65 or others who happen to have some other raw driver and are in need of a good tweeter. 

And while I may be in a small percentage, I'd really like you to do another run with the MKIV before Sundown released their version of your MKV.


----------



## Flyhogz (Nov 8, 2012)

Interested


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeTech (Dec 5, 2015)

Put me down for 2 if you still have any available. Sent info email. Thanks


----------



## aznlunatic (Aug 24, 2009)

I would also be very interested in a pair of these weeters haha


----------



## saridi (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, keep the price the same and keep going!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Weigel21 said:


> Yeah, I see you selling quite a few of these tweeters, if you do go into production with them. Probably sell every bit as many of them as you have TM65's in the last year for those who have bought the TM65 or others who happen to have some other raw driver and are in need of a good tweeter.
> 
> And while I may be in a small percentage, I'd really like you to do another run with the MKIV before Sundown released their version of your MKV.


It was only when the price dropped that the TM65's sold decently. AKA: If I don't make money my speakers sell. Same with the re-release of the Mag v3. End-game profit of $14 (less than 9% margin) per speaker sold the Mag v3 re-release drivers. Anything higher and they did not sell. Sadly from my perspective as a business it is price that sells drivers, not performance. :mean:


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

And (as already mentioned previously) Brand Recognition.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

It seems a lot of people are sold on the performance of SI products (figuratively sold), but there does seem to be a price vs status problem. Scan speak can command $500 for tweeters for various reasons, but for people *not* buying something known to be "the best" (for arguments sake, Scans), price factors in more heavily.

JL audio did a great job with marketing and distribution, plus makes a solid product, they went from nothing in the 80's to the "brand to own" in the 90's.

The MKIV really didn't suffer as much from this price/name problem, I'd focus on that. They not only sound good but they solved a problem, and the price was on par with other higher end subs. JL is finally catching on and making "shallows" of all kinds now, showing the shallow popularity.

But if you want to make money without going into heavy marketing and are willing to reduce your parts prices then the price point is something like,
Tweets: >$150/pr
Mids: >$250/pr
Subs: >$500
And you should make a mid/fullrange.

This way you would not have to solve a problem to be relevant to people who don't know your products as well. You can get some word of mouth with reliable "affordable" products and it tends to cause repeat buyers as well who may want to upgrade.

I've edited this a few times.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nick, I don't think it was the price drop that sold the drivers, it was the fact that people knew they'd never be able to get them again. At least I know for me that was a fact. I've had plans for the longest time to have bought 3-4 pairs of the tm65 and always wondered about the hype of the mag. But it was never on the top of my list until you discontinued them and I knew it was now or never and I didn't want to miss out on having these great products. Even if they wouldn't been full price, I for one still would have bought the ones I did.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I sold my BM mkIVs thinking the BM mkVs would be coming out and I'd get one... so hello to increased BM mkIV value for those who have them, still. Bummer.

I would not continue with the TM-65s, IMO. No business is worth continuing if your margins are not sustainable. You should not be "getting paid" less than a McDonalds worker. The car audio world will go on without the TM-65. I would just sell its design to Eton or something so that you can get something from it and it isn't eventually copied by a larger company that can cut manufacturing costs down to sustainable levels.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> It seems a lot of people are sold on the performance of SI products (figuratively sold), but there does seem to be a price vs status problem. Scan speak can command $500 for tweeters for various reasons, but for people *not* buying something known to be "the best" (for arguments sake, Scans), price factors in more heavily.
> 
> JL audio did a great job with marketing and distribution, plus makes a solid product, they went from nothing in the 80's to the "brand to own" in the 90's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I hadn't ever heard of SI before joining this forum and only seen mention of it a few times knowing nothing of the name. Wasn't until the thread you created stating you were ending direct sales and clearancing out your inventory that I really stated hearing much about your products and learning how decent they supposedly were. I went ahead and jumped on the band wagon buying a set of TM65's and a MAG V3 not just because of the low price, but I'll admit, if prices would have remained at the original listed price, I'm not so sure I'd have bought them both. Probably wouldn't have messed with the MAG as I already have numerous subs and had a W12GTi MkII. 

As for the tweeters, I honestly wouldn't want to pay as much for them as I paid for the mids, so $200 for a set isn't something I'd be so inclined to jump on, but one never knows. I know they'd go for more than $100 and I wouldn't have too much of an issue paying the $150 recommended by another member, but any higher than that and I'd begin to think more about it. 

It's sad, but true, that people will always be looking to spend as little as they can. However, at the same time, car audio is but a luxury/hobby many on here can't afford to seriously indulge themselves into. 

I don't know about anyone else on here, but I have a lower middle class income, so thousands a year on car audio just can't happen. 

Still, I genuinely do have a serious interest in buying a set of those tweeters if they see production as well as an MKIV if it's ever resurrected. As much as I'd like to get one, I can't bring myself to pay what they last sold for new to get a used one. 

However, as said numerous times, it's not worth you risking your well being or struggling to make ends meet just to make some of us here on the forum happy.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

rton20s said:


>


I can run any business, possibly into the ground, but I can run it. It always seems easier from the outsider perspective.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The posts above show how price (not performance) drives sales. So why should I continue to provide new products for little/zero profit? Would you guys continue to go to work if your work stopped paying you?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

It doesn't sound like anyone is saying you should do that since you mentioned your profit margins. For that matter it doesn't sound like anyone is telling you what to do, most people just want to be helpful. You have a sincere passion for speaker design and I wish you the best.

And if you were referencing my post, then price was not the only factor I mentioned, just as it is not the only factor when running a business.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> The posts above show how price (not performance) drives sales. So why should I continue to provide new products for little/zero profit? Would you guys continue to go to work if your work stopped paying you?


I think that it is obvious that for some people price drives product decisions and for others quality drives product decisions. 

You have been offering high quality products at what I feel to be more then reasonable prices and I will continue to buy them if they are available and I need them.

FYI-- I have 3 SI BMmkIV subs, and 4 SI TM65 mids. wish I had another sub and would def buy 4 tweeters if they were available.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I've said it before that with your narrow profit margin, it's more so a hobby than a reliable source of income. 

With your health in question, ending production is the wisest decision. You don't need added stress with MS. 

That all said, if you do have some passion for making great drivers, perhaps make some in your more/less spare time and have a small batch up for sale once or twice a year as merely a past time/hobby and not as a source of any real profitable income (based on the narrow profit margin you seem to end up at in order to get the drivers to sale). Still, if drivers were reduced to being available only once or wice a year, then perhaps a higher profit margin will be attainable. For example, spend a little free time throughout the year to make a few dozen drivers and then have them for sale for but a week or two in November or so.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Im a definite buyer of the tweeters.
My second post in 4 years, Nick......That's gotta mean something!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I really am thread-jacking my own thread here but I got a price back on the tweeters and I could safely do $50 each shipped inside the USA. I'm getting a price on the tweeters shipped to me to see if I can still stick with the $50 each price but I don't forsee a massive shipping cost because the tweeters and packaging will be very small so the production run may be able to be shipped via DHL to me. Much much faster that way too. 

My apologies for the few ultra-negative posts I made a few days ago. Posting while taking a turn to negative-town is never a good thing so, again, my apologies.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm defintely in for a two pairs when you do a preorder!!


----------



## Jrvtecaccord (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't recall seeing, but have you posted the dimensions of the tweeter? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

No sweat, I'm just glad to hear you are seriously considering production of these tweeters. 

I'm not wanting you to make just a few bucks off each one sold to where it's not really all that worth it to make them, so "I'd" have no particular problem paying a little more. I'm not sure what shipping would be (can't imagine it to be too much), but something like $65 shipped still seems quite reasonable per tweeter and allows for a few more bucks in your pocket. 

When preorder goes into effect, I'll be down for a pair myself.

Now if only the MKIV can make a triumphant return for a limited production run.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

That SI xbl 3-3.5" midrange. Something that can rival the Scan 10f for about the same price $80-100 per driver.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Please make them. I'm in for 2 pairs as soon as I can order them! Hope they are smooth as silk.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds great. Next Make me 2 Amplifiers, and a window sticker, and you can sponsor me to Finals this year! lol


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> My apologies for the few ultra-negative posts I made a few days ago. Posting while taking a turn to negative-town is never a good thing so, again, my apologies.


Whether or not I ever become one of your customers, the above statement means a lot. Pride is an emotion that can so easily prevent us from saying or doing the things we know we should. 

I wish you all the best in your future pursuits.

Also, do you happen to have any off-axis and distortion plots for the prototype tweeters?


----------



## texaswig (Mar 11, 2013)

That sounds like a killer deal on the tweeters. Please keep us updated. I would also be in for some tm65s if and when more are available.


----------



## greg09 (Jun 10, 2015)

Definitely interested in a set or 2 of the tweeters to go with the TM65's and Mag V3's I have in the box still!


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm interested in 5 of the tweeters...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Whether or not I ever become one of your customers, the above statement means a lot. Pride is an emotion that can so easily prevent us from saying or doing the things we know we should.
> 
> I wish you all the best in your future pursuits.
> 
> Also, do you happen to have any off-axis and distortion plots for the prototype tweeters?


Off-axis response plots are coming soon. I just got off the phone a few minutes ago with the build house.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Off-axis response plots are coming soon. I just got off the phone a few minutes ago with the build house.


 this guy loves being a tease


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Charge some extra to make some money bud.


----------



## DeTech (Dec 5, 2015)

You can put me down for a couple of pairs of those tweeters also!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes please offer these Nick, I'm looking forward to hearing these and by all means there are only a few of these on the market charge what you need to make it worth it to you.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Weigel21 said:


> I'm not sure what shipping would be (can't imagine it to be too much), but something like $65 shipped still seems quite reasonable per tweeter and allows for a few more bucks in your pocket.
> 
> When preorder goes into effect, I'll be down for a pair myself.
> 
> Now if only the MKIV can make a triumphant return for a limited production run.







Inferno333 said:


> Charge some extra to make some money bud.







Maybe you can pay more if you want. If it's too cheap charge me more and if it's too much, it won't sell. With light weight boxes, shipping costs will be low and a decent profit margin can be made, having them made, it avoids delays on pre orders, saves time and other costs. It's easier to just sell them than build and sell them.
Something harder to do with subs.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> Off-axis response plots are coming soon. I just got off the phone a few minutes ago with the build house.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd pay for two sets

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

2167 said:


> I'd pay for two sets
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


There is now a separate post for the tweeters.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

I vote YES because I would love a pair to go with my M25 XBL^2 Tweeters..

If Nick is happy with that price then so am I..


----------



## Agate (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought a pair of TM65s in August, not more than a month before they went on sale. I was slightly bummed about that, but I'm more than happy about the performance I'm getting out of them, and would definitely pay another $150 each for more when I finally replace my old truck and have a new project to start later this year. In fact, the only thing I'd change about them would be the wiring terminals, because I can see a lot of people screwing that up. I don't know if having a small info sheet in the box with a couple wiring diagrams and a reiteration of the power handling would help your "warranty" headaches, but it seems like it might.

And yeah, I picked up a pair of the new tweets to replace my NVX. Looking forward to at least having all SI up front, since I can't get a sub from you, too.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Has anyone received there order yet on the newest run? Just curious.


----------



## aznlunatic (Aug 24, 2009)

Razz2o4 said:


> Has anyone received there order yet on the newest run? Just curious.


Nope, haven't gotten any info on my pair either. I read on their facebook page that nick was going to ship them out around the end of last week but haven't heard anything since. 

I'm not in a huge hurry because ill be pairing my TM65's with the M25 tweeters when they start to ship and both of those will go well my with my two BM MKIV's. I cant wait until my whole system consists of Stereo Integrity drivers, with some tuning I should have a pretty awesome system i hope. 

Enough with my rambling, I'm going to safely assume that nick has been super busy lately and he will ship out the TM65's as soon as he can


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not in a hurry either. I am pairing mine with some MT120s. Kind of kicking myself for not getting the m25s. My buddie bought 4 though. I still have an amp and a dsp to purchase. So I am in no means in a hurry for them. Was just curious if there was an update. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I was/am going to try to get all of the last purchases of TM65's out by Friday but I have to drop off my 3 year old son at school on Thursday and pick him back up that day so that wipes out Thursday. Hopefully I'll be able to get them all shipped out by the middle of this coming week. 

Thanks for being patient guys.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> I was/am going to try to get all of the last purchases of TM65's out by Friday but I have to drop off my 3 year old son at school on Thursday and pick him back up that day so that wipes out Thursday. Hopefully I'll be able to get them all shipped out by the middle of this coming week.
> 
> Thanks for being patient guys.


If you have any leftover throw them up here.


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> I was/am going to try to get all of the last purchases of TM65's out by Friday but I have to drop off my 3 year old son at school on Thursday and pick him back up that day so that wipes out Thursday. Hopefully I'll be able to get them all shipped out by the middle of this coming week.
> 
> Thanks for being patient guys.



Can't wait to see my pair when I get off work sometime within the next week, they'll probably sit in my closet for a while like my phd components did(2yrs+) but I have them so that part is done. Now to get some M25 tweets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just received tracking on my last set of tm65. Which is terrible news! I've emailed Nick a few times and even posted here that there be an update to the shipping address. Even commented on the Facebook posts, and never gotten any kind of reply.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> I just received tracking on my last set of tm65. Which is terrible news! I've emailed Nick a few times and even posted here that there be an update to the shipping address. Even commented on the Facebook posts, and never gotten any kind of reply.


What is your name? I don't see anything in my inbox with the word "change". Send me another email and I'll call FedEx tomorrow as I will be home and can make the phone call from my house to change your delivery address. Please put "TM65 address change" as the subject.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> What is your name? I don't see anything in my inbox with the word "change". Send me another email and I'll call FedEx tomorrow as I will be home and can make the phone call from my house to change your delivery address. Please put "TM65 address change" as the subject.


tm65 address change as subject has been sent. it's for order 1194


Thank you Nick! love your products, wish I would've found them sooner
Ben Mayhall


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> tm65 address change as subject has been sent. it's for order 1194
> 
> 
> Thank you Nick! love your products, wish I would've found them sooner
> Ben Mayhall


Thanks for sending your email. I will call FedEx tomorrow and get the delivery address changed.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for sending your email. I will call FedEx tomorrow and get the delivery address changed.


Thats a business address as well, if that helps any.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> Thats a business address as well, if that helps any.


It almost off-set the charge for changing the address. But better to get it to you than to be returned to me and re-shipped.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> It almost off-set the charge for changing the address. But better to get it to you than to be returned to me and re-shipped.


Well when the tweeters ship, the business address should about bring us fully even then ?


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Received my 2 sets today! Thanks Nick! Would have had them saturday but missed them by 15 minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

